
SLAC, Stanford Gadget Grabs More Solar Energy to Disinfect Water Faster - Lind5
https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2016-08-15-slac-stanford-gadget-grabs-more-solar-energy-disinfect-water-faster.aspx
======
SamBam
So a tiny nanotechnology that doesn't require any external power besides the
sun to kill all life in large quantities of water.

I'd like to see some science fiction endings for this.

~~~
mmagin
Direct sunlight kills a lot of things pretty well on its own. A lot of
multicellular organisms that spend much time in the sun have all sorts of
adaptations to deal with it.

~~~
SamBam
But this doesn't kill them with direct sunlight, it just uses direct sunlight,
so those organisms are still susceptible.

My point about "sunlight" was simply that it doesn't need to be otherwise
powered, I wasn't talking about the killing mechanism.

------
tgb
I think we're obliged at this point to bring up the cancer concerns that are
always present when dealing with nano-scale particles. Can these nanoflakes
break off? I know the asbestos problems were when breathed in, are there also
problems with drinking them? A very interesting product, though.

------
JoeAltmaier
Cool! Embed that in my water bottle bottom please.

